# Good news



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Heard from my surgeon office today......they up my appt time from 230 to 1230 on Monday.......I'm glad for that so I don't run myself crazy with all this anxiety.....got my questions and all my paperwork together just ready to get this show on the road.......very happy camper


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Tiredofgraves said:


> I'm glad for that so I don't run myself crazy with all this anxiety


I take it you're having surgery for Graves? Bless your heart. I had a nodule that was creating too much thyroid but the levels were subclinical and it drove me nuts. Anxiety was not the word for it.

I had my surgery a month ago and I feel so much better. I didn't realize how bad I had felt before.

Good luck and take care.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes I'm having surgery for graves.....thank you for the support you have any advice for me? It, be greatly appreciate


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiredofgraves said:


> Heard from my surgeon office today......they up my appt time from 230 to 1230 on Monday.......I'm glad for that so I don't run myself crazy with all this anxiety.....got my questions and all my paperwork together just ready to get this show on the road.......very happy camper


This is the greatest news; less time spent worrying. Git in and git 'er dun!

Wishing you all the best. Get plenty of rest this weekend.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you Andros.....I will exactly do that and get, some, rest


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Getting bumped up in line is always good news!!! Good luck!


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes it is.......thank u Webster


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Tiredofgraves said:


> Yes I'm having surgery for graves.....thank you for the support you have any advice for me? It, be greatly appreciate


The best tip I picked up on this site is to get a u-shaped travel pillow for the ride home. It was in the back seat when my husband started the car and I immediately realized its value. It made the trip so much easier to have my neck and head stabilized.

Don't try to do too much. Just because your thyroid levels will be down soon doesn't mean you'll be all back to normal. (If you have Graves you may not remember what normal was.)

It takes a while for all of your hormones to get back into equilibrium. My surgery was on Mar 20--5 weeks ago--and I'm still dealing with anxiety attacks and fatigue. They're better today than a week ago but I understand that's not unusual. Camomile tea is a wonder drug.


----------

